# A Question



## sammy3170 (Sep 12, 2002)

I have asked this many times and am yet to receive a satisfactory answer.   How is JKD graded?  What techniques, drills etc are required for each level?  How is this kept uniform within different organisations?

Every time I ask this question I get the old *Take what is useful, discard what is useless and add what is essentially your own.*.  I'm sorry but regardless of size, age or whatever a style must have core techniques and priciples or it is nothing more than a name.  

If that saying is true then lets say there is three generations of students connected to Bruce Lee.  For arguments sake lets say Bruce Lee to Dan Inosanto to Paul Vunak to who ever.  And lets say that Dan took what Bruce taught and applied that principle then Paul took what Dan had learnt and added and did the same then Paul's student took the stuff Paul had learnt from Dan and added or removed  some stuff then to me  a few more generations of students will be teaching something that in no way resembles JKD as Bruce Lee, the founder of the art taught it.  It does become just a name.   

I'm just trying to get my head around it and not one person has been able to explain it to me.

Just some thoughts
Cheers
Sammy


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 12, 2002)

That answer *will* vary, depending on who you talk to.  You'll need to ask individual, qualified instructors that question.  Even then, you'll only get the information on how *their* gradings are done.

I am not aware of any 'blanket' curriculum set for all JKD practitioners.  Most of them will share many concepts, but there will be a lot that's significantly different.  One good example is whether or not a JKD instructor teaches FMA material in their classes or not.  

JKD is an art for the individual, so the grading systems will tend to differ between individual instructors.

Cthulhu


----------



## Baoquan (Sep 12, 2002)

This question really goes to the heart of the Original JKD vs JKD Concepts schism, which I in NO way want to restart here....

If you're looking for JKD *as Lee taught/trained it* , maybe you'd should look for a JunFan school that is in the Original JKD style and ask there.

big ups to more Aussies on the board!!


Cheers

Baoquan.


----------



## sammy3170 (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Baoquan _
> 
> *This question really goes to the heart of the Original JKD vs JKD Concepts schism, which I in NO way want to restart here....
> 
> ...




To me then it just seems like a name with which to attract students. Maybe those without the exposure or background to start their own systems. I'm not saying what is taught isn't effective but why call it JKD if it isn't what Bruce taught.  

Just some thoughts

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## Baoquan (Sep 13, 2002)

raises the question, is JKD a style, or a philosophy??

...which again raises the OJKD/JKDC argument...which i dont wanna be a part of...

...so i'm backing out.  

Cheers

Baoquan.


----------



## KennethKu (Sep 13, 2002)

In Bruce Lee's own words:  "LIBERATE YOURSELF FROM CLASSICAL KARATE "


"...Unlike a "classical" martial art, there is no series of rules or classification of technique that constitutes a distinct "Jeet Kune Do" method of fighting. JKD is not a form of special conditioning with its own rigid philosophy. It looks at combat not from a single angle, but from all possible angles. While JKD utilizes all the ways and means to serve its end (after all, efficiency is anything that scores), it is bound by none and is therefore free. In other words, JKD possesses everything, but is in itself possessed by nothing....."     

"...that Jeet Kune Do is merely a term, a label to be used as a boat to get one across; once across, it is to be discarded and not carried on one's back. ..."


".....Through instinctive body feeling, each of us 'knows' our own most efficient and dynamic manner of achieving effective leverage, balance in motion, economical use of energy, etc...."


----------



## bscastro (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sammy3170 _
> 
> *I have asked this many times and am yet to receive a satisfactory answer.   How is JKD graded?  What techniques, drills etc are required for each level?  How is this kept uniform within different organisations?
> 
> ...



I asked my instructor about curriculum for Guro Dan Inosanto's students, and he said that after one becomes an instructor they are encouraged to create their own curriculums. Again I think this encourages the process for the individual to find what's effective for them. I think if you are interested in an instructor, you should talk to them about what they specifically teach. And as Cthulhu mentioned...it is an art for the individual in the end.

Bryan


----------



## sammy3170 (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bscastro _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I have to say then it is just a name then.  If you are just essentially cross training and one of your instructors happens to call what he does JKD then I'm sorry I don't buy that.  If JKD is nothing more than take what is useful ya da ya da  then as far as I'm concerned people are purely bludging off Bruce Lee's name.
I think that eventually there are going to be big problems with the quality of student as each one has his or her own ideas and if they have their own curriculum and don't relly answer to anyone then the level of what is taught has to drop.   As far as the art being for an individual that is fine but American Kenpo is one example of a structured art  which allows modifications to be made yet still maintains a certain curriculum which all students must adhere to.  

If you teach an art then a majority of what you teach must work for everyone regardless of size so why would they need to alter things so much? 

Just my thoughts
Cheers
Sammy


----------



## bscastro (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sammy3170 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I think a lot of JKD instructors under Dan Inosanto have had similar training in other arts, but may have chosen to focus on certain aspects for their own personal needs. For example, I've had contact (not necessarily training) with 3 of Guro Dan Inosanto's full instructors and my current instructor is also certified under Guro Dan. All of these instructors have had extensive training in Jun Fan Gung Fu, some form of Filipino martial arts (including the LaCoste system), Muay Thai, and many of them have had some training in Silat, Wing Chun, and BJJ. However, each of them focus on different things:
1) Burton Richardson (I only met him once on my honeymoon  ): He's recently been focusing on a NHB type curriculum modified for street tactics. They do a lot of work in the clinch (boxing, wrestling, Muay Thai), they do a lot of BJJ. Burton also is one of the Dog Brothers, so he's pretty good with Filipino martial arts. 
2) Cass Magda: He focuses on Silat, and his top three (he has it on his t-shirts and web site) are Silat/Kali/JKD. He has an integrated and structured program in these. ONe of my old training buddies is an instructor under him and said it's very structured. Having trained at a few of his seminars and at my buddie's gym, I've seen a very high quality of student.
3) Kevin Seaman (I've only seen him a couple times, but one of my friends trains with him): He is really big into Muay Thai and Wing Chun, but he's also great at grappling and kali. His program divides each art (e.g. Kali/FMA, Wing Chun, Jun Fan, Grappling, Muay Thai, and Boxing I think) so a student can pick and choose their mix to fit their strengths.
4) my instructor, Tom Macaluso, has also trained in these arts, but our training has a big Jun Fan/Muay Thai stand-up skills with grappling and FMA. The Filipino martial arts are somewhat taught separately, while the rest is more mixed together.

In talking to my instructor, he put it this way, a JKD instructor should be teaching not only a curriculum of techniques and systems, but also should be guiding a student to find what works for him. For example, he's about 6'1" and a fairly large guy, while I tip the scales at around 145 and 5'8". So he teaches me Judo hip throws (for example) but also says I might rely on some wrestling type takedowns because I might be smaller many times. In any case, I'll some it up with another thought of his, in that he gives us the tools, but it is our job to apply them for what is best.

I guess I'm babbling a little, but just to show that many of the instructors have similar backgrounds and teach much of the same stuff, but have different focuses in their specific schools/classes, etc.

Bryan


----------



## sammy3170 (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bscastro _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




That is far and away the best answer I have heard so far and not once did you us a Bruce Lee quote to answer it.  I still think that guys like Burton Richardson don't need to use the JKD name with the profiles they have. People know they are quality instructors.

Cheers
Sammy


----------

